# Super sets for the shocker



## jolter604 (Nov 17, 2018)

So you want to burn fat, get super lean and have a great six-pack, right? Then you must determine the quickest, most effective means to achieving this: A clean diet, yes. Sufficient cardio, definitely. And the lifting? That?s easy:supersets.

There are a lot of bodybuilders who think that training with anabolic steroids can get the job done; that they no longer have to work out really hard because the pill will take care of everything ? not true.

Sure, anabolic steroids do stir up your muscle development but this doesn?t mean you should be a slacker when it comes to working out. The truth is, you should be working twice as hard when taking them! Anabolic steroids can rapidly repair your muscles and add a significant amount of strength to your body. This is why highly intensive workouts are ideal for maximising the results of anabolic steroids.

Here are some effective workout methods that you should know before youthe juice. 

1. Lesser rests betweensets
Although it?s a noticeable fact that long breaks between sets can give your muscles enough rest to do the same number of reps for the next set, this method will focus more on developing your strength and less on your muscle mass.

Studies show that a good 60?90 seconds rest interval between high intensity sets will increase both muscle size and strength simultaneously. This method also increases testosterone levels and helps you to keep the pace during workouts. Since you have added strength when taking anabolic steroids, this method should be a piece of cake.

2. Use supersets and giantsets



Supersets are a set of exercises that are immediately performed after another set of a different exercise, without rest. A giant set is performed in a group of three or more exercises to target just one part of the body.

In maximising anabolic gains, you should always aim to keep your workouts as extreme as possible. Adding supersets and giant sets at least once during your workout will afford you the following benefits:

? Time efficiency

With this method, you will reduce your total workout time without reducing the quality.

? Good muscleshock

Supersets and giant sets give your muscle fibres a good shock, helping them to develop faster and encouraging them to grow even more.

? Intensity

The force used in these workouts complements the highly intense workout required when taking anabolic steroids.

3. Adding sets andreps

Utilise the strength brought by the pill to get the most out of your steroid cycle. One good way to achieve this is to add more sets and reps to your workout.

It won?t just maximise the effects of the steroid, it will also develop your own strength, both physical and mental, even when you have finished your steroid cycle.

How max should Igo?

Choose a weight that you can lift in 10?15 reps. If you are bench pressing 70 pounds for 10 reps, as soon as 10 reps comes easy, do another set with 12 reps this time. Continue adding to it until you reach 15 reps.

What if I can?t get up to 15reps?

Pushing to failure is one good way of making your muscles grow. If you reach failure on the 10th rep, rack the weight, do 5 deep breaths and continue finishing to the 15th rep. This is called the rest-pause. Your goal is to always achieve that 15 reps no matter what, even if you have to rest more than once.

Anabolic steroids could be your best friend, helping you to achieve the body you want. This does not mean that you can let them do all the work. Take full advantage of the effects of steroids for best results ? go hard or go home,?that?s what they say.









THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM


----------



## Derek Wilson (Dec 9, 2018)

If anyone wants to lose weight, focus on eating less and doing more physical activity. Foods containing enough fibres will Help control obesity among other ailments.  Cereals like oats, muesli, corn, whole wheat,  whole legumes, fruits, fibrous vegetables Can be some of the options along with loads of water and exercise. Thanks!


----------



## Jaylaw84 (Feb 20, 2019)

Complexes work well


----------



## jolter604 (Feb 22, 2019)

Holy suck it easy


----------

